

Twinkie Maker Hostess to Close  - esalazar
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324556304578122632560842670

======
glenra
Seems like the chief problem here is having to deal with _multiple_ unions.
Each union on its own is trying to capture as much producer surplus as they
can, but there just isn't enough to go around. In good times, benefits and
salaries ratchet up; in leaner times you're stuck with the expensive benefits
previously promised so salaries have to go back down again by quite a lot. Or
the company folds.

------
Permit
Wow, 18,500 employees let go. I wonder whether or not the unions think that
they made the right decision. I can't imagine it's currently easy to find a
job as a baker.

~~~
traeblain
I agree, the quote:

> It was an untenable proposal for our people

I figure unemployment would be untenable.

After spending the past 6-8 months hearing about jobs from the election
coverage, stuff like this just bugs me.

~~~
onetwothreefour
What you're saying is people should work because... they should work,
regardless of pay, conditions, etc. People have choices.

Clearly, the reasons are far more nuanced than what you're going to get from
an article. This company has gone through bankruptcy twice before.

